# Who do we talk to about the portable radio charger?



## Targetking (Aug 17, 2021)

It's been acting up and not fully charging the walkies overnight.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 17, 2021)

Targetking said:


> It's been acting up and not fully charging the walkies overnight.


Talk to your PML— they can fix or order a new one


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 18, 2021)

Because folks don't turn them off at night.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2021)

Yeh, they don't charge as well when they're still on.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 19, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, they don't charge as well when they're still on.


before we eave tomorrow at closing im gonna check them.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2021)

Whenever I turned my equipment in, I'd go along & turn 'em all off & put in all the spare batteries to charge.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2021)

Me too.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 20, 2021)

Me three.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 21, 2021)

spare batteries? also i checked tonight before I left all off.


----------

